# How many campers have you owned?



## me_joellen (Dec 21, 2020)

Hello All, 
First off, I'd like to introduce myself as a brand new member. My husband and I are Alaskans in our early 40's and have spent the past couple years truck camping around our state. We'd like to roadtrip around the lower 48 now that our work allows us 2 weeks off every month. 10 or 12 days is too long for truck camping so we are researching RV's.

I'm noticing that "upgrading" is very common. Some folks have upgraded 2 or 3 times in 5 years. How many times have you upgraded and do you have any experiences to share regarding depreciation, trade-in values, or selling used RV's that will help us make better choices?

Thanks for participating in this community. There is so much great info here! We're excited to join you on the road!


----------



## crawford (Nov 25, 2009)

in a coarse of 50 years of marriage we had a popup,4 years yellow stone 4 years travel trailer, hybrid trailer 1 year c class coach 15 years and, a A class coach still got till we can't drive it safety anymore so far so good 70 plus young.


----------



## JuliaDasset (Dec 23, 2020)

Hello, I recently purchased the hammock bug net. A hammock will allow you to discover new places for spending the night, forget about snags and a hummock of earth or slope, or humidity, not worry about creeping insects and mosquitoes.


----------

